# New to the forums



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

whats up guys, im mike and live in the chicagoland area. I usually stick around the local mountains and go to wisconsin mountains a bunch. Just greeting the forums and seeing who else is out there. Been riding about 4 years


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

WELCOME to the forum:thumbsup:


----------

